# realistische Straße



## Blackylein (8. Juni 2005)

Hi!

 Ich möchte gerne das Cover von den Beatles (siehe Attach) nachbauen. Aber meine Straße schaut nicht nicht nach Straße aus, sondern nach grauem Kastel, wie kann ich das hinbekommen, dass es realistisch aussieht?


----------



## extracuriosity (8. Juni 2005)

Versuch mal auf die Straße den Filter "mit Struktur versehen" anzuwenden.


----------



## Blackylein (8. Juni 2005)

Ja, das sieht schon richtig gut aus
 mit welchem Werkzeug sollte ich die Straße am besten zeichnen?


----------



## da_Dj (8. Juni 2005)

Für diese "Schwingungen" bietet sich das Pfadwerkzeug doch an oder?  Und was du bei der Straße noch zusätzlich zur Struktur machen koenntest, Noise-Filter drüber hauen (Störungen).


----------



## Blackylein (9. Juni 2005)

oh je, mit dem Pfadwerkzeug kenn ich mich nicht aus :-(


----------



## Milur (9. Juni 2005)

Ist alles halb so wild.
Schau mal in die PS Hilfe unter "Zeichnen" und "Pfade".
Da findest du folgendes:  (allerdings mit den passenden Bildern)


Ein Pfad besteht aus einem oder mehreren geraden oder gekrümmten Segmenten (Kurvensegmente). Ankerpunkte bilden die Endpunkte der Pfadsegmente. Bei Kurvensegmenten hat jeder ausgewählte Ankerpunkt einen oder zwei Grifflinien, die in Griffpunkten enden. Die Positionen der Grifflinien und -punkte bestimmen die Größe und Form eines Kurvensegments. Wenn Sie diese Elemente verschieben, wird die Form der Kurven in einem Pfad geändert.


Ein Pfad: A. Gekrümmtes Liniensegment B. Griffpunkt C. Grifflinie D. Ausgewählter Ankerpunkt E. Nicht ausgewählter Ankerpunkt
Ein Pfad ist entweder geschlossen (kein Anfang oder Ende, z. B. ein Kreis) oder geöffnet (mit eindeutigen Endpunkten, z. B. eine Wellenlinie). 

Abgerundete Kurven sind durch Ankerpunkte verbunden, die als Kurvenpunkte bezeichnet werden. Stark gekrümmte Pfade sind durch Eckpunkte verbunden. 


Kurvenpunkt und Eckpunkt
Wenn Sie eine Grifflinie auf einem Kurvenpunkt verschieben, werden die Kurvensegmente auf beiden Seiten des Punktes zum gleichen Zeitpunkt angepasst. Wenn Sie dagegen eine Grifflinie auf einem Eckpunkt verschieben, wird nur die Kurve angepasst, die auf der Seite des Punktes liegt, auf der sich die Grifflinie befindet. 


Anpassen eines Kurvenpunktes und eines Eckpunktes
Ein Pfad muss nicht aus einer verbundenen Reihe von Segmenten bestehen. Er kann mehr als eine eindeutige und separate Pfadkomponente enthalten. Jede Form in einer Formebene ist eine Pfadkomponente, wie durch den Ebenen-Beschneidungspfad beschrieben.



milur


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Blackylein!

Habe hier mal ne kleine Übung für Dich.

Sollte hilfreich sei.

http://der-webdesigner.net/navigation.php?folder=ps_grundlagen&tutname=pfadtool

Gruß Axel


----------

